# homeopathy for diarrhea



## Marinemom19 (Jan 21, 2017)

I have a 9 month shepherd who has copious diarrhea. I am his 3rd owner, he was with a very kind person for the last 3 weeks, but I think he was seriously stressed. He went from inside dog with people and other dogs to being tied up outside. She also wormed him. Because of that I gave him Gelsemium and Veratrum Alb.
Any other ideas?

He has a very soft raised puffy spot on his neck just behind the collar on his spine. He is very thin, only 56 pounds. I hope he does not have a tumor or something. I just brought him home today, and I hope I can get him to the vet on Monday. :frown2:


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Marinemom19 said:


> I have a 9 month shepherd who has copious diarrhea. I am his 3rd owner, he was with a very kind person for the last 3 weeks, but I think he was seriously stressed. He went from inside dog with people and other dogs to being tied up outside. She also wormed him. Because of that I gave him Gelsemium and Veratrum Alb.
> Any other ideas?


Diarrhea:
*Have you tried Nux or Arsenicum?
*I'd look at what he was eating (kibble/treats) first. What is the food brand name?
*Have you tried Slippery Elm or a ProBiotic/PreBiotic or Psyllium Seed or a bland diet of chicken & rice or plain canned pumpkin?

[/QUOTE]He has a very soft raised puffy spot on his neck just behind the collar on his spine. He is very thin, only 56 pounds. I hope he does not have a tumor or something. [/QUOTE]
Yes, please, have this checked with the vet.

Moms


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

If gurgling in the stomach....Podophyllium

Moms


----------



## Marinemom19 (Jan 21, 2017)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Diarrhea:
> *Have you tried Nux or Arsenicum?
> *I'd look at what he was eating (kibble/treats) first. What is the food brand name?
> *Have you tried Slippery Elm or a ProBiotic/PreBiotic or Psyllium Seed or a bland diet of chicken & rice or plain canned pumpkin?


He has a very soft raised puffy spot on his neck just behind the collar on his spine. He is very thin, only 56 pounds. I hope he does not have a tumor or something. [/QUOTE]
Yes, please, have this checked with the vet.

Moms
[/QUOTE]

I have not tried Nux, but am considering Arsenicum. I am wondering if any of them are indicated where fever is present. 
They had him on Diamond brand natural food. I fed him pumpkin, rice, yougurt, slippery elm, and bone broth tonight. I have ground turkey thawing to cook up for him and add to all that tomorrow. Pedialyte for hydration. I did give him one biokult,but want to go slowly with that. 

My other GS is so healthy, I have never had an issue like this with any of my past dogs. Poor little guy. I was mixing up the food for him and I said "take a picture kids, mom is babying the dog!" :smile2: I have 7 going in 8 children, so usually the dog is just a good boy, i dont do fur babies. But this poor guy is really getting the special treatment. And I admit, I am talking baby talk to him:wink2:


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Marinemom19 said:


> I have a 9 month shepherd who has copious diarrhea. I am his 3rd owner, he was with a very kind person for the last 3 weeks, but I think he was seriously stressed. He went from inside dog with people and other dogs to being tied up outside. She also wormed him. Because of that I gave him Gelsemium and Veratrum Alb.
> Any other ideas?
> 
> He has a very soft raised puffy spot on his neck just behind the collar on his spine. He is very thin, only 56 pounds. I hope he does not have a tumor or something. I just brought him home today, and I hope I can get him to the vet on Monday. :frown2:


is this puffiness at an injection site?

last time I heard of symptoms like this it turned out to be spindle cell carinoma.

you have to have it diagnosed


----------



## Marinemom19 (Jan 21, 2017)

carmspack said:


> is this puffiness at an injection site?
> 
> last time I heard of symptoms like this it turned out to be spindle cell carinoma.
> 
> you have to have it diagnosed


It could very well be at an injection site. But since I dont know what has been done to him, I cant say for sure. I do know which vet he has seen in the past, so I will call them first tomorrow. 

Spindle Cell Carinoma...sounds horrible. I will have to look it up. Poor little guy. 

My husband also wondered if it could be from his being tied up for the last 3 weeks and he had never been tied up before. 

But I think I found another mass on the side of his body, kind of near the top of his front leg :frown2:


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

You could try to see if raw green tripe will help his gut. Stress also tends to give them the runs. In the mean time keep him calm and let him take it all in. Spend a lot of gentle time with him without baby-ing or demanding much. If he doesn't seem to be in pain I would wait a few days before taking him to a vet.


----------

